

India to launch its own GPS “Gagan” by 2014 - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/gagan-launch-297/

======
chetan_prasad
Well, when Bhuvan was launched, it was much boasted that it had images much
more closer than that of google at that time. but what happened next was
google maps and earth made many more changes and increased its features set by
huge terms while bhuvan has none to talk about. most importantly the user
experience is a pain in the wrong place how much ever sophisticated a tool is
if the ux doesn't click its not going to make its mark.

